# Anyone bought the workers compensation insurance Uber is offering through Aeon?



## Avi Asher-Schapiro (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi drivers, I'm a reporter with the Intercept and I am wondering if anyone has bought the new workers compensation insurance Uber is offering. Get in touch here, or shoot an email [email protected]


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Workmans Compensation Insurance premiums are supposed to be paid by the employer. It's no-fault and protects the employer from suits over medical bills for workers' injuries suffered on the job. Is this another end run around the law by Uber? Sounds like a personal injury policy masquerading as Workmans Comp.

Disclosure: I'm not in the insurance business; this is what I understand from reading about it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Workmans Compensation Insurance premiums are supposed to be paid by the employer. It's no-fault and protects the employer from suits over medical bills for workers' injuries suffered on the job. Is this another end run around the law by Uber? Sounds like a personal injury policy masquerading as Workmans Comp.
> 
> Disclosure: I'm not in the insurance business; this is what I understand from reading about it.


There was almost the same exact question by a reporter in another sub forum (I can't recall which one) and I answered almost the same as you. But as we know that 99% of Uber drivers don't read or comprehend anything so I'm sure in 3 or 4 months we'll see a thread entitled "Uber's Workmans Comp Screwed Me".


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I'd rather be on aflac for the same coverage.

I do a lot of odd jobs and uber's policy would only cover while ubering. Getting paid $100 to help someone load a moving truck, nada.


----------



## BillGinCT (May 29, 2017)

I imagine this would be a nearly worthless policy for whatever price it may cost. It would only cover you while driving for a TNC, so if you are moving the lawn, screwed. If you are outside the car checking the oil, even while online, I can envision a legal loophole there, because technically, you are not working, screwed. There are very few circumstances where you would actually qualify, and at 60 to 70% of Uber wages.

What we really need is a union for self-employed workers to fight Uber for significant recognition, but this I suppose is a different matter.


----------

